# من فضلكم ملفات pattern pour kathrein .msi



## jarode1111 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

من فضلكم ابحث عن ملفات 

pour les antennes kathrein suivants :

K741322
et
80010204

وشكرا


----------



## jarode1111 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

où sont les ingénieurs du forum, personne ne connait les fichiers .msi des antennes kathrein ?


----------



## ciemo87 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

on ne comprend pas qu'est-ce que c'est -*les fichiers .msi des antennes kathrein- s'il vous plait explain comment *ç*a? et on vas chercher *ç*a pour vous inshallah*


----------

